# Riders in the mid-Hudson Valley NY area?



## bluebug32 (Dec 13, 2006)

Looking to do some rides to prepare for a very hilly metric century next month. After doing a lot of mountain biking in the area, I realized I don't know many people to ride with on the road. PM me if you'd like to do an evening ride in the mid-Hudson Valley.


----------



## BryanDee (Dec 8, 2008)

HI     

The Latest News is Armstrong to race in 2009 Tour...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

